# Fridge Smoker



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's one a my other smokers:









This one is made out of an old all enamel fridge, hard ta find but great fer a smoker due to the fact there ain't no plastic in em!









Electric heating element, supplies only heat for cooking.









This is the smoke generator, it supplies all the smoke indepenent a the heating coil in the smoker. Built this myself.









Side view, shows the smoke generator an control box.









This shows some repairs I had to make, the den't in the door, the crushed an repaired stack. My son ran over this smoker with his pickup. It was full of bacon at the time!

Some a the things I smoke in this one:








This is my own brand, Mahogany Shoulder Bacon. It's taken alotta work to get this where it be now. Very similar to a product my grandfather used ta make.









The shoulder bacon sliced. I've got all the commercial equipment, meat grinder, slicer, scales, tenderizer, meat band saw. Makes work alot simpler.









An all beef ring sausage I make.









Smoked cheddar an a smoked colby/jack. This smoker's temp is controllable to allow a low heat an plenty a smoke to do this without meltin the cheese.









Some all beef summer sausage I do. These were done fer a presentation.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I am seriously haten' on ya right now!! Naw just kidding! Really I am just jealous!_ <see green with envy!_
Since it is a cool smoker too, I'd bet that peppers and onions and even some good sea salt(bigger crystals) would be awesome, and tomatoes and onions and all kinds of good garden stuff with some smoke on it would be yummy in say-----Chili! or Salsa, or even BEAN SOUP!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There be folks what smoke just bout anything. Salt is one of the big ones right now.

An yup, salsa be mighty fine!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Land o' Goshen, them smoked meats sure do look mighty fine!! :2thumb:

I'd sure like a couple of slices of that with a big bowl of 'nana puddin'. :melikey:


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Makes me want to go to Mason City, Iowa the next time I head east on a road trip. That is some tasty looking meat. And I love smoked colby jack cheese.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah man...... now I'm salivating.......

Great looking meat! I'm betting it all tastes even better! :2thumb:


----------

